# Help ear cropping in San Antonio Tx



## Rocko. (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello everyone, 
I have been looking for a good vet to crop my dogs ears but I had no luck. I found 2 vets but they quoted me 800 without seen my puppy. I read some post where people metion a a reasonable quote between 300-600. My puppy is 6weeks but I wanted to get a head start on researching a good vet that is reasonably priced. Does anyone know any one in San Antonio Tx.


----------



## Rocko. (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Im far away from there so I have no clue... lol.. you can always search threw the health section to try to find what you are looking for 

Health & Nutrition - Pitbulls : Go Pitbull Dog Forums


----------



## Rocko. (Apr 8, 2012)

thank you.


----------

